# going to line school



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

well this fall i will be attending a line school in my area, it has had an excellent placement ratio, even in this economy and i am really looking forward to attending.

indoor wiring was drying up in my area and i thought this might be an opportunity to find some work somewhere else in this big country. my only question is what kind of tools will i need that are unique to linework. i have acquired a lot of tools over the years while i was an electrician apprentice, but im not sure what other tools i will need next yet, and i know i need to do some shopping now. thanks for you input!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

around here the poco supplies all the tools. our local poco is a great outfit, and they have great safety training too. we did some work for them and I really enjoyed it. good luck and be safe.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ditto.
I have thought about linework for years; should be union stuff if you join a poco in the area. Good money, steady work. Good luck.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

edward said:


> well this fall i will be attending a line school in my area, it has had an excellent placement ratio, even in this economy and i am really looking forward to attending.
> 
> indoor wiring was drying up in my area and i thought this might be an opportunity to find some work somewhere else in this big country. my only question is what kind of tools will i need that are unique to linework. i have acquired a lot of tools over the years while i was an electrician apprentice, but im not sure what other tools i will need next yet, and i know i need to do some shopping now. thanks for you input!



If your working for a utility most likely all your tools, clothes, gear, etc will be provided for you. I took the lineman test for my local poco a while back. I got two friends (Brothers) who are line mechanics. Great gig, really good money, steady work and security. Although I enjoy electrical work being a lineman for a poco offers 10 times the security.

Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You have to work for a contractor and travel first, or you will get no respect working for a utility.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> You have to work for a contractor and travel first, or you will get no respect working for a utility.


Respect,shaspect. . . . The utility here is union, just went about 5 years ago, they got their own local too. The rate is around 38-39 bucks an hour but the union dues are super low like $25 a month or something plus no assessments out of the check. Overtime out the ying yang, super benefits, clothing and tool allotment. Their own school and training facility. Non of that eating cheese as an apprentice either, their starting rate is higher and you get 5 days plus a week. All types of hazard pay, double pay and paid vacations.

My two friends that are lineman easily pull down 100k+ a year. **** they were making 75k as apprentices. And to quote them "what recession" !!

Seems like working for the utility is where it's at.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

exactly slick, thats what im shooting for. im expecting to hit the road with a contractor just because the economy is what is is, but whatever. 

respect? i know how to work, i have been working my whole life and only lost my good electrical job because the work disappeared where i live. thankfully i found a job in general construction and right now im working a prevailing wage job for a two months this summer (all the money goes to school this fall but oh well). 

it is not about respect from some guys that could just walk into a union hall, apply and go to work. with this economy you have to put in a lot more effort just to get a chance for work. i want to work, period. if i get a job at a utility right away, im taking it. i don't care what some 40 year old guy thinks whether or not i have the "street credit" so to speak. i know how to listen, and i know how to put in a days work. that is all that really matters.

not trying to argue miller, it's just this economy pisses me off and im just trying to get a decent job so i can give my wife a happy life.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

edward said:


> exactly slick, thats what im shooting for. im expecting to hit the road with a contractor just because the economy is what is is, but whatever.
> 
> respect? i know how to work, i have been working my whole life and only lost my good electrical job because the work disappeared where i live. thankfully i found a job in general construction and right now im working a prevailing wage job for a two months this summer (all the money goes to school this fall but oh well).
> 
> ...



I'm an electrician and a union member but I'm no fool, working for a utility is where it's at. If you got a chance to hop on with a utility take it.


----------

